# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đa dạng các hoạt động tại Lễ hội Đền Hùng 2013

## hieunt

Theo Sở Văn hóa Thể thao Du lịch Phú Thọ, Lễ hội Đền Hùng năm nay sẽ có nhiều hoạt động với nội dung phong phú, sinh động.



Lễ hội đường phố có chủ đề  "Văn hóa đất Tổ Hùng Vương hội tụ và tỏa sáng" được tổ chức từ 13 - 19/4  trên các trục đường phố của thành phố Việt Trì, quảng trường Hùng  Vương, giới thiệu văn hoá dân gian đa sắc màu của đất Tổ Hùng Vương.

Tỉnh sẽ bắn pháo hoa tầm cao vào lúc 22 giờ ngày 4/3 Quý Tỵ tại quảng trường Hùng vương, thành phố Việt Trì.

Hoạt  động lớn được coi là điểm nhấn của lễ hội Đền Hùng năm nay là lễ tôn  vinh và đón nhận Bằng công nhận "Tín ngưỡng thờ cúng Hùng Vương ở Phú  Thọ" là di sản văn hóa phi vật thể đại diện của nhân loại và khai mạc lễ  hội Đền Hùng năm 2013 được tổ chức trọng thể lúc 20 giờ ngày 13/4 (tức  ngày 4/3 năm Quý Tỵ).

Bên cạnh đó là nhiều hoạt động văn hóa, văn  nghệ như Liên hoan hát Xoan và hát dân ca Phú Thọ; giao lưu hát dân ca  các vùng miền; giải bóng chuyền Quốc gia PV Oil, hội thi bơi chải trên  sông Lô...

Ủy ban Nhân dân tỉnh Phú Thọ đang chỉ đạo các ngành  liên quan, các địa phương đẩy nhanh tiến độ thi công các hạng mục công  trình tại trục hành lễ, cảnh quan đền thờ Quốc Tổ Lạc Long Quân, cảnh  quan hồ cây Khế, hồ cây Xẻn, các bãi đỗ xe, công trình công cộng tại di  tích lịch sử Đền Hùng và hoàn thiện miếu Lãi Lèn (xã Kim Đức).

Ban  quản lý Khu di tích lịch sử Đền Hùng quy hoạch sắp xếp lại các điểm bán  hàng lưu niện và các hoạt động dịch vụ, bố trí lực lượng hướng dẫn đồng  bào về dự lễ hội; nhắc nhở các đơn vị kinh doanh dịch vụ văn hoá, du  lịch nghiêm chỉnh chấp hành các quy định nhà nước, không để xảy ra tình  trạng ép giá, chèo kéo khách du lịch làm mất trật tự an ninh trên địa  bàn./.


Xem thêm tour du lịch Đền Hùng

----------


## littlelove

năm nay lễ hội tổ chức lớn nhỉ
phải đi mới đc  :Smile:

----------

